# The guinea pig I tried to help a couple of weeks back



## Guest (Sep 25, 2018)

Just had an update though the little one survived that day, after going back to the vet the little one is now resting peacefully. I did everything I could I hope.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh, that’s a shame 

At least he was taken care of though, rather that out on his own


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im sorry to hear that .


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh, that's a shame
> 
> At least he was taken care of though, rather that out on his own


Nothing can hurt the little one anymore. What more could I do.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2018)

kimthecat said:


> Im sorry to hear that .


The little one wasn't mine though was a little cutie.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

danielled said:


> Nothing can hurt the little one anymore. What more could I do.


You did all you could x


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> You did all you could x


Exactly. He survived that day at least but died later. He or she is in the beautiful place called rainbow bridge, nothing can hurt you now little one.


----------

